# Tabs??



## JUser (24. Jun 2003)

Wie mach in Java Tabs, also sone Registerreiter wie in manchen Dialogfenstern bei Windows sind?


----------



## bummerland (24. Jun 2003)

Die Klasse JTabbedPane ermöglicht die Erstellung von Tabs.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.1/docs/api/javax/swing/JTabbedPane.html

Einer Instanz dieser Klasse kannst du dann mehrere "Tabs" zuordnen.


----------

